# (TN) Troublesome Self-Made Weezer MH..... in TN



## Echo41725

Rocky has little left to prove to anyone in the hunt test game. He earned his MH this summer at the age of 2, and was the youngest dog to pass the 2008 Master National. He will be running UKC hunt tests this summer to earn his HRCH title, and then run some SRS events. 

Rocky is also a half sibling to the *08 NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie*

His Sire is: FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer
Weezer's name speaks for itself being a finalist in National Amateur going all ten series during: 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008. Weezer has also been a finalist in the National Open going all ten series during: 2007, 2008. Weezer has been the most consisent dog running nationals over this time period. 

His Dam is: HRCH Troublesome Highsea's Zoe
Zoe is also the dam of the 2008 NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie. She is a proven bitch throwing great pups with lots of go. 

OFA Hips Excellent: LR-175331E24M-PI
OFA Elbows Normal: LR-EL39542M24-PI
OFA Eyes CERF: LR-51795
CNM clear by parentage

Attached is a copy of his pedigree: 
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=88650

Contact Matthew Buntrock at 865-406-7443


----------

